# 12 days of Xmas -Coming Soon - Teaser



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It's that time of the year again approaching very soon when you know who pops in









2015 What a year - We have had some Fab new products and Brilliant Support over the year - Waxstock was another Huge success and next years is already in the planning

But its nearly time for THE 12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS GIVEAWAY -

Our sponsors have not let us down again this year -

We have been preparing our now legendary '12 days of Xmas' giveway and we have been offered some really fantastic prizes from many of our sponsors - which include prizes that cannot be brought










We would like to take this opportuntity to thank all our Sponsors and traders for helping make this a success -










These include 
Mitchell and King
Sonax / Saxon Brands
Custom Airfreshner Co
Polished Bliss
Powermaxed 
Dr Leather
Britemax
Led Lenser
G Techniq
Cambridge Concours
Swissvax
Koch Chemie 
Reep
The Ultimate Finish
G3 pro
Code Clean
AutoGeek
Obsession Wax
Odk Wax
Zaino Europe /Clean and Shiny
Dodo Juice
Autoglym
Bouncers
Valet Pro
Serious Performance
Adams Car Care ( prestige car care)
AutoFinesse
Nanolex
Gyeon

And more Prizes could be added as well !!!!!!!! So here's looking forward to another great giveaway.

The Prize List looks absolutley Fabulous with Lots to be Won ---


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

teaser 1


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 2 coming soon


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Some big names there, sure it'll be a great year once again


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Looks cracking! 

Thanks to all the sponsors who have kindly donated a prize. :thumb:


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Threads going to get more hits than jordan has (would say model but not sure what she is half human half plastic)

epiC prizes yet again hoping this years my turn


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Always something I look forward to


----------



## tictap (Sep 15, 2010)

Fab time of year, thanks again to all sponsors...


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good once again but a cautionary note for everyone, we had a bad experience last year and nobody wants to see it happen this year. Now i've done my fun police bit, roll on 12 days of xmas 2015 :thumb:


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I cant believe the year has passed so quickly... where does the time go.

as other have said looks like lots of sponsors have stepped up - im sure it will be a cracking giveaway.


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

Theres a giveaway? This is news to me lol

I assume it starts on the 13th of December?


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

cant wait


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Another Prize just landed - !!!Thanks to Dooka


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

raze599 said:


> Theres a giveaway? This is news to me lol
> 
> I assume it starts on the 13th of December?


http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=351629&highlight=days+Xmas

Last years


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

There will be a main prize and a bonus Prize every day ( One person will win the main and another the bonus !!!!)


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> There will be a main prize and a bonus Prize every day ( One person will win the main and another the bonus !!!!)


So the one post in the entry thread counts as an entry for every day of the giveaway?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Don't forget you need 50 posts before the Draw date to be to take part


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for organizing this and to the sponsors for the wonderful prizes


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

raze599 said:


> So the one post in the entry thread counts as an entry for every day of the giveaway?


Yep one entry that's all you need - then a random draw will take place if you don't win one day then you have a chance the next - if you win - you cant win again !

You need 50 posts don't forget :thumb:

There are a few new rules about being able to review after last years as people tried to sell the products and that's not what this is about :thumb:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Exciting times 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Wow can't wait for a other 12 days of fun and games. Excellent support last year from the sponsors and the forum


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Yep one entry that's all you need - then a random draw will take place if you don't win one day then you have a chance the next - if you win - you cant win again !
> 
> You need 50 posts don't forget :thumb:
> 
> There are a few new rules about being able to review after last years as people tried to sell the products and that's not what this is about :thumb:


Good to hear that

Only a couple of reviews popped up after last year too and was a rule then so be good to see the rule stuck to this year


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

was very good good to be part of last year even though i didnt win, cant wait for it to all happen again this year


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Yay 12 days of Xmas! Thanks to all of the sponsors for making it happen.


----------



## belly0Jelly (Jul 31, 2015)

being a recent disciple, the 12 days of xmas has quite a legend in these parts, looking forward to my first one!


----------



## thedonji (Oct 7, 2011)

brilliant news hopefully will win this year


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Great work DW staff :thumb:


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Such a brilliant thing this '12 days' on DW. You wouldn't get that kind of service anywhere else!


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Really looking forward to this one guys n gals!!


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I never win but love it that the sponsors do this and genuinely am excited for all that do bag a prize


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Look forward to the 12 days of Christmas, if my post count is enough by then


----------



## newshy.jn (Aug 9, 2015)

Cant wait for this woop woop


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

This thing still gives me butterfly's in my stomach! 

Cant get over how generous sponsors are!


----------



## Risdale (Nov 6, 2015)

Wow this looks fantastic, I best get more involved on the threads! :lol:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

Great work DW Staff and great support from all the sponsors, looking forward to this years 12 Days of Xmas.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

cant wait for this even if i dont win,love the suspense


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Looking forward to this years competition , last year was a cracking one !


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Brilliant, big thanks to the sponsors and of course to the DW boys for arranging it:thumb:

Hopefully my number will come up this year :lol:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Thatnk you sponsers, hopefully this might be the year i may get lucky &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Looks great great work DW and sponsors!


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

I really should post more often, then I could enter 12 Days of Xmas comp, maybe next year ;-)

Good Luck to all contestants.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Massive thanks to the DW staff for making this happen again....and of course it would not be possible unless the sponsors were as generous as they are. 

Thanks.


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Well done again this year to the 'organising comitte'. This is a sure sign that I better start thinking about what I'm going to buy as presents.....


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

There are two signs its Christmas 
1) coke cola truck advert
2) dw 12 days 

I know which one I get most excited about &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Tabbs said:


> There are two signs its Christmas
> 1) coke cola truck advert
> 2) dw 12 days
> 
> I know which one I get most excited about 😁


What about seeing your first xmas tree in a window today


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

What is the 12 days of xmas ?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

This and car chem 12 days, looking forward to both


----------



## Rebel007 (May 7, 2013)

My third year of this massive giveaway and whilst I haven't been successful so far this could be the year when that changes! 

That being said even if it doesn't happen I still want to thank everyone involved it's extremely generous of the sponsors and also the organisers of DW forums! 

To the best of my knowledge this massive giveaway is unique to DW and long may it continue.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Hufty said:


> What is the 12 days of xmas ?


Every year DW and various sponsors have a 12 day festive giveaway. Previous prizes have included a Festool rotary, a complete interior kit(iirc) and various waxes, potions and vouchers. To be in with a chance, once WHIZZER posts up the thread, post once and remember your post number. Every day theydraw a main prize and a minor prize, then if your number comes up happy days!

You have to post a review and once you have won you are null and void so to speak, so if you win the minor prize on the first day then thats it


----------



## VXR_midlands (Sep 24, 2015)

Sounds fantastic. Will keep my eye out for the thread then. 
Will the thread be located in the competitions section?


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

Great idea, very festive and great to see the sponsors sharing the love.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Looking forward to another great Christmas give away. Maybe this year I'll win :thumb:


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Hope i get lucky this year. The prizes last time where brilliant


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Well done for getting so many sponsors on board again, should be a good one. 
I look forward to congratulating the winners again this year!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Hurrah, it's the most wonderful time of the year 

Many thanks to DW and of course all sponsors 8)


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

wow that's a lot of sponsors!

well done to everyone


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DrH said:


> Look forward to the 12 days of Christmas, if my post count is enough by then





Outonawing said:


> I really should post more often, then I could enter 12 Days of Xmas comp, maybe next year ;-)
> 
> Good Luck to all contestants.





chandler8921 said:


> wow that's a lot of sponsors!
> 
> well done to everyone


Make sure you get your post count up ( needs to be at 50 by the closing date for entries !!!)


----------



## Scooby0775 (Dec 17, 2014)

First year for me


----------



## shl-kelso (Dec 27, 2012)

Great to see this returning again for another year and the generosity of the companies donating prizes. Looks like Whizzer is going to be a busy boy sorting this all out


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

A big thank you to all the sponsors again.:thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great big thanks to the sponsors once again for this again.
hopefully this year I might win some thing haha


----------



## Blackmass (Jun 2, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> *You have to post a review* and once you have won you are null and void so to speak, so if you win the minor prize on the first day then thats it


Can you explain what you mean by 'post a review' please? Apologies but I'm not the sharpest sponge in the bucket.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Blackmass said:


> Can you explain what you mean by 'posting a review' please? Apologies but I'm not the sharpest sponge in the bucket.


It means you need to use the product and then write up thoughts take a few pics etc


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Very excited for this, thanks all!! 🏻


----------



## gammachan (May 17, 2014)

Thanks to all the organizers and the sponsors. Good luck all


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

I :argie: DW!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Can't believe that years nearly passed again already!

Thanks to all the sponsors again, always good fun!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Superb donations again by the Traders on here.

Well done!


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Nice one and good luck everyone


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 2 up post 3


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Teaser 2 up post 3


Mmm I know what that is


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Looking forward to this


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to all these Guys


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I'd forgot about this but I can't believe that another year has gone


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

It's testament to the hard work the DW team put in behind the scenes that the sponsors step up and provide such great prizes each year.

It's always a bit of fun checking to see who wins each day.... not that I'll win anything lol


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Sim said:


> It's testament to the hard work the DW team put in behind the scenes that the sponsors step up and provide such great prizes each year.
> 
> It's always a bit of fun checking to see who wins each day.... not that I'll win anything lol


I agree DW really is the best forum:thumb:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm hoping that anyone caught selling their prizes this year is shamed. Looking forward to some reviews.


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

The sponsors never fail to provide amazing prizes for this competition every year.


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

Teaser 2 what a prize!


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Fantastic prizes yet again from some very generous sponsors...thank you very much to each and every one of you :thumb:

A few years ago I actually won a prize and even to this day it means a hell of a lot to me and makes me smile every time I use it...so bring on the 12 Days of Christmas 2015 and good luck everyone :thumb:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent gestures from the sponsors:thumb:


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

That is why DW is the best site


----------



## Paul.D (Jun 26, 2013)

Woooo Hoooo its back !!!!!


----------



## Loudandproud205 (Oct 18, 2015)

I looked at last years thread and it could take some beating this year


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

The sponsors never let us down. Looking forward to this years..


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Always a very good gesture from the forum management and supporting sponsors, traders and manufacturers 👍


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Have I won yet??


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

WHIZZER said:


> Don't forget you need 50 posts before the Draw date to be to take part


I'd like to apologise for my forthcoming pointless posts to get me up to 50 :spam:


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

Dan_Mol said:


> Teaser 2 what a prize!


Your not wrong mate it's an amazing prize :argie:


----------



## Outonawing (Sep 27, 2014)

Kenan said:


> I'd like to apologise for my forthcoming pointless posts to get me up to 50 :spam:


At least you don't need as many as I do


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Outonawing said:


> At least you don't need as many as I do


We both need less now :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Hopefully I might get lucky this year. Can't wait


----------



## ZAF14 (Aug 1, 2015)

looking forward to this


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

I still need a few more 2️⃣3️⃣ to go.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

No doubt another year of fantastic prizes.

I just can't believe it's been a year since the last one, doesn't seem 5 minutes ago!!

This is one of the reasons DW remains the best forum on the web.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TEASER 3 

One of the prizes from one day 

1x 150ml Christmas Tree Limited Edition Winter Wax	
1x 500ml Deep Clean Polish	
1x 500ml Ultra Finishing Polish	
1x 5L TFR	
1x 5L Jet Wash & Wax


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds fantastic, how do i enter though?


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

diggy87 said:


> Sounds fantastic, how do i enter though?


First off, you need 50 posts before you can enter.
Second, if you get to 50 posts by the time WHIZZER posts the thread up in December, then you make one post and your post number is classed as your entry number.
Thirdly, sit back and see if your number gets called. If it does, happy days and you are then barred from the remainder of the 12 Days.
If it doesn't, then you just keep an eye open until the 12 Days is over for another year.

oh and posts in off topic are not added to your post count so you can post loads in there but it wont help you in any way, sorry


----------



## diggy87 (Jun 15, 2015)

looks like I've got some posting to do then LOL


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Will be crossing my fingers again this year, some fantastic generosity.

Good luck all!!

:thumb:


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> TEASER 3
> 
> One of the prizes from one day
> 
> ...


The POWERMAXED prize i got last year was really good. I tried a number of their products and did a few reviews. A few of my friends and family also put a couple of orders in because of this.

I also won a number of other products from Nippon shine. However, to be honest I have not had the chance to do right ups on the Authentic Wax / Triz. As when i was going to use the product i was not fully clear on how to use it.

From looking at the prizes won i can safely say "a lot" of others never reviewed their prizes or posted picks up. Which i was happy to do both on social media and the forum to show my support.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 4 

Britemax Bundle 
Metal Twins 4oz
Pro Max 16oz
Pure Cut 16oz
Resto Max 16oz
Perfect Prep 16oz
Black Max 16oz
AIO Max 16oz
Extreme Elements 16oz
Max Shine 16oz
Spray & Shine 24oz
Grime Out 24oz
Iron Max 24oz
Vantage Wax
Interior Dressing 24oz
Interior Cleaner 24oz
Rubber Max 16oz
Leather Max 16oz
Clean Max 16oz
Ubermax IncREDible Drying Towel


----------



## Danjc (Dec 1, 2013)

WHIZZER said:


> Teaser 4
> 
> Britemax Bundle
> Metal Twins 4oz
> ...


Just a small bundle then !
There are going to be some happy winners.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Teaser 4
> 
> Britemax Bundle
> Metal Twins 4oz
> ...


Awwwwwwwww :argie: now that would just be beautiful! Have sampled some of their products- clean max, aio max and spray and shine. All great products with great smells. Didn't enter this last year cause I thought I hadn't contributed enough yet to DW! But will definitelt be entering this year now ny post count is getting much higher.

But naw seriously that is manna from heaven! :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow Christmas Giveaway has Come a Looooooooong way since the first one


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Serious prize that, I need to top up a few of them too


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

nappy said:


> The POWERMAXED prize i got last year was really good. I tried a number of their products and did a few reviews. A few of my friends and family also put a couple of orders in because of this.
> 
> I also won a number of other products from Nippon shine. However, to be honest I have not had the chance to do right ups on the Authentic Wax / Triz. As when i was going to use the product i was not fully clear on how to use it.
> 
> From looking at the prizes won i can safely say "a lot" of others never reviewed their prizes or posted picks up. Which i was happy to do both on social media and the forum to show my support.


After last year, i think the rules are being changed to ensure people understand reviews have to be done. Inevitably some will ignore the rules but as mods we are watching this year and if we have to, will remind people they have to sumit reviews.
I didnt win last year but WHIZZER very kindly sent me a waxybox as a consolation prize, i didnt review all of it but what i didnt review i sent to other people, so like you, i find it a bit annoying when people wont review stuff. Anyway, lets all keep our fingers crossed for this years event


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Tis the season to be jolly...........

Thank you to everyone who has helped me in the last year, your knowledge and advice is always appreciated.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well done DW on another brilliant year. This is the only forum I go on now, it has all my detailing stuff I want to read up or help on and also lovely guys and girls to chat about cars and life in the alternative sections. What forum could be better? Non that I've ever found.

Top stuff and really excited for the competition. Well done to Whizzer and the rest of the team for putting up with us all


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to see, this really is an amazing event! Look forward to this every year!!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

It's funny how even though most of us wont win something, we all get excited when the 12 Days announcement is made. Something so simple as a giveaway can make your whole year, that's why DW is the best :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Wow cracking line up again this year ,lets hope we can all enjoy it with out anyone taking advantage of the generosity given by the traders. 

Roll on enrolment.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Teaser 5 

A years supply of Ultimate Snow Foam (maximum of 6 x 5 litres) 
A years supply of Aqua Gleam 12 inch version( maximun of 6 filters)


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

The prizes are pretty epic. This is the first forum I'v been on where they have an Xmas giveaway.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Prize list going live later today !!!!!!


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

:thumb::detailer::doublesho


----------



## Poohbore (Aug 10, 2013)

Can't wait for this, SWMBO and I got made redundant this month need something to cheer me up whilst I look for a job


----------



## raze599 (May 8, 2014)

WHIZZER said:


> Prize list going live later today !!!!!!


I hope theres a polisher in there somewhere. Probably will be, seems like a logical choice xD


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

So, got 50 posts to your name yet? No? Best get cracking then :thumb:


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Sounds good to me!


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

cant wait for the fun to start all over again  be keeping an eye out ready for the entry thread later


----------



## Woody95 (May 7, 2015)

Looks like I better stop lurking and start posting! Haha


----------



## C-Max (Oct 1, 2015)

It's like other people have said. The odds of winning are slim. But the excitement is immense. Just think of all those lucky people who will have 1 extra present to open. Anyway, what's that famous saying "it's not about the winning. It's about taking part, that counts" 
Thanks to all the people @ DW for keeping the forum the best in the world. And a massive thank you to all the sponsors for donating these truly epic gifts. "GOOD LUCK EVERYONE"


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

muzzer42 said:


> So, got 50 posts to your name yet? No? Best get cracking then :thumb:


Some of us are working one it


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

I better stop reading and posting some more then! I got some catching up to do!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

chandler8921 said:


> I better stop reading and posting some more then! I got some catching up to do!


Just remember, posts in Off Topic do not get added to your post count


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

C-Max said:


> It's like other people have said. The odds of winning are slim. But the excitement is immense. Just think of all those lucky people who will have 1 extra present to open. Anyway, what's that famous saying "it's not about the winning. It's about taking part, that counts"
> Thanks to all the people @ DW for keeping the forum the best in the world. And a massive thank you to all the sponsors for donating these truly epic gifts. "GOOD LUCK EVERYONE"


Well said fella , one extra prezzie would be great


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

loving the suspense


----------



## mcljot (Oct 12, 2015)

Good luck everyone, and fair play to DW and the generous sponsors. That's an incredible lot of kit!


----------



## gt001 (Aug 2, 2015)

Can't wait


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

muzzer42 said:


> Just remember, posts in Off Topic do not get added to your post count


ok buddy thanks 

I've spent too long just reading info rather than posting :wall:


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

Hopefully will have better luck this year!looks like some great prizes!


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

when does it actually start? the 13th so leading up to Christmas?


----------



## chandler8921 (Oct 7, 2012)

scrap that idea I found the proper thread!!!


----------

